# Adding a lean to stall to existing barn



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Really hard to say with out knowing how your barn is constructed, posting pictures showing your existing barn and where you are thinking about building the lean2 would be huge help.


----------



## FLnative (Jun 5, 2014)

How do I post a picture to my post? Please


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

FLnative said:


> How do I post a picture to my post? Please


You use the little image icon the yellow one with the grey looking mountains above. You have to host the image elsewhere and put the link to it in the dialogue box.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You could alway just add a 'roof' (supported on its own) to the side of the barn. You could even add sides to it, if you feel so inclined--provided the ground is good enough. Just a thought~


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^ That's what I thought you meant. I wouldn't make it small just for the pony. Make it a normal height and that way you'll be able to use it for something else if you need to.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

We have a 30x30ft metal pole barn that had an existing 12x30ft lean-to for hay when we bought our house. 
I just got done this fall with putting a matching lean-to on the other side. The upright roof support posts and and roof joists, perlines and metal roofing. 
It was super easy. I hadn't ever done it before. A more knowledgeable friend of ours and I examined the current lean-to roof and ordered those same supplies and got to building. 

You definitely need to add photos to get better help.
I can say this: if you have a metal barn- i.e. the walls, then putting the new roof lower is a bit harder, as you have to get metal flashing made that will match as exactly as possible to prevent water from getting under the metal of the new roof.

We were going that route to save wood, but then realized we could go higher, and thankfully got the new lean-to at the same height as the original barn.  
Next for us in the spring is to make removable inner walls to turn it into stalls that won't be used except in emergencies. I plan to park my horse trailer in there once we get done repainting it.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm doing this exact same thing lol. I bought all of the materials, just need to take down half of a tree and build it once the weather evens out.

I'm making it the same height as the existing barn roof though because it's easier to add on that way. The run in itself will be 10 x 8 since it'll be for a pony as well.


----------



## FLnative (Jun 5, 2014)

[]http://horseforum.com[]


----------



## FLnative (Jun 5, 2014)

My barn, needs a lean to for 13.3 hand pony. I would like it on the left side. 
I can't post a blankety blank picture!!! I just can't figure it out...errr
It is three stalls tack room on left, equip room and wash rack on right. The only logical place is on the left. It's 70 ft across..open front. Stalls face out.


----------



## FLnative (Jun 5, 2014)

Finally found a barn builder, calling today..so excited! I'm going to ck price too on extending the roof making to make it a trailer or equipment garage...when I don't need the stall any longer. There is a tree that may make that decision for me...and that tree isn't moving. I need all the shade I can get I can get.


----------

